# True Patron of the Arts Nook Miles achievement



## Insulaire (Jul 9, 2020)

Do duplicate art pieces count towards this reward? Do fakes? I noticed none of the art works I bought from other players counted towards it, but the number listed in the achievement is more than the real art works I bought from Redd but less than that number plus the fakes I bought from Redd, so I really can’t figure out what counts towards it. And if duplicates aren’t allowed, I guess you can’t complete it if you buy too many art pieces from players instead of Redd?


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 9, 2020)

No one knows?


----------



## loveclove (Jul 9, 2020)

I got a bunch of real paintings here so if that's correct I'll never get the achievement


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 9, 2020)

loveclove said:


> I got a bunch of real paintings here so if that's correct I'll never get the achievement


You only need 20 from Redd to get the full achievement, if that helps any!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 9, 2020)

Okay, I just went and bought a fake painting from Redd on another player’s island and my number went up by one, so it looks like it’s just twenty purchases (real or fake) straight from Redd to get the achievement!! So we can all safely buy all the art we want from each other so long as we still but twenty pieces, even fakes, from Redd. Still not sure why mine was off by one though?


----------

